# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > Ошибки >  Ошибка при обновлении базы

## Elenansk91

Добрый день! Помогите разобраться с проблемой при обновлении базы 1С Предприятие 8.3, редакция 3.0.91.36. Ошибка следующая:

"Ошибка инициализации модуля: ОбщийМодуль.Сопоставление  оменклатурыКонтрагентов.М  одуль
по причине:
{ОбщийМодуль.Сопоставление  НоменклатурыКонтрагентов.  одуль(61,3)}: Переменная не определена (ЭлектронноеВзаимодействи  Служебный)
        <<?>>ЭлектронноеВзаимодейст  иеСлужебный.УстановитьУпр  авляемуюБлокировку(Полное  мяОбъекта,
{ОбщийМодуль.Сопоставление  НоменклатурыКонтрагентов.  одуль(119,3)}: Переменная не определена (ЭлектронноеВзаимодействи  Служебный)
        <<?>>ЭлектронноеВзаимодейст  иеСлужебный.ВыполнитьЗапи  сьСобытияПоЭДВЖурналРегис  трации(
{ОбщийМодуль.Сопоставление  НоменклатурыКонтрагентов.  одуль(1002,3)}: Переменная не определена (ЭлектронноеВзаимодействи  Служебный)
        <<?>>ЭлектронноеВзаимодейст  иеСлужебный.УстановитьУпр  авляемуюБлокировкуПоНабор  уЗаписей(Набор);"

----------

